# Spinning Dummy



## Aquanaut (May 25, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I am returning to Wing Chun after a 5 year break. 

We moved and I sold my previous dummy but now have restricted space. So I bought a 'spinning' dummy (its based on a rotating plate) I am not sure about it and wondered if anyone else has one. 

I am concerned that thg
e mounts to the base dont seem substantial - and it spins freely as you use it which I am not keen on. The plus side - it takes up hardly any space.

I obtained it from Blitz Sports in the UK and wondered if anyone else has experience of one ?

See link - its the same product but in the USA
http://www.wingtsunusa.com/store/W108.html


----------



## mook jong man (May 25, 2010)

I don't have one , but I'm sure that the spinning aspect would start to annoy me pretty quickly.

A dummy needs to have a bit of resistance so that you can work on keeping the correct angles in your arms as you make contact with the dummies arms , it won't help if it keeps spinning away from you.

The ad says that " This particular dummy rotates when struck, so as to seem to strike back. 

The primary function of a wooden dummy is not to be a reflex training device , that is why we train in Chi Sau with partners.

 It is to develop your structure , your positioning , correct footwork and to make sure you can correctly transfer your force into the dummy etc.

Other than that , its a pretty good looking unit.
Maybe you could make a few modifications to the base of it so that it only rotates slightly.

Or take it right off the base altogether , put some rectangular holes through the body for timber rails to go through.

Then maybe you could dyna-bolt the rails with angled ends into the two walls of a corner of a room and have the dummy suspended like that in a corner. ( probably not so good if your renting though or if your missus doesn't like your ideas on interior decorating)

I'm sure others will have some ideas for "Pimping Out " this dummy of yours.


----------



## geezer (May 25, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I don't have one , but I'm sure that the spinning aspect would start to annoy me pretty quickly...



Ditto that. I notice the one marketed in the US has the "WingTsun" label. The head of that system has a reputation for marketing anything he can to "outsiders" just to make a buck... including stuff he would never want his own followers to use! Back in the early 80's I welded up a spring mounted dummy with wooden arms and a body of steel tubing. It worked kind of the same way. After trying it out, _that same master_ told me flat out that it was junk. Nicely crafted junk, but rubbish all the same. 

Fortunately at that time I was pursuing a graduate degree in art school, so I was able to convert the dummy into a sculpture, and got rave reviews from my faculty committee. Good thing they didn't know anything about WC!!!


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 26, 2010)

Was it Warriors 2 that they had two spinning dummies? Or am I thinking of the Next Karate Kid? 

The spinning dummy would not really help with dummy drills (ie learning positioning and angles etc). However, you could use it more for learning to stick to a moving opponent. If you think of the dummy as a person who has thrown a punch and then pulls away, you could use it for that

Otherwise, pretty useless


----------



## geezer (May 26, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> Was it Warriors 2 that they had two spinning dummies? Or am I thinking of the Next Karate Kid?
> 
> The spinning dummy would not really help with dummy drills (ie learning positioning and angles etc). However, you could use it more for learning to stick to a moving opponent. If you think of the dummy as a person who has thrown a punch and then pulls away, you could use it for that
> 
> Otherwise, pretty useless



Well it would be one thing if it just oscillates a bit, say 10 degrees or so, and springs back. But if it goes around and around... well maybe you could rig it up like that spinning sword-dummy used by Kirk Douglas in the original version of_ Spartacus!_


BTW I've had a few other ideas: There was the portable, water-filled dummy (hollow tubing for the body, with the mortices lined and sealed). 

Then, there's the _inflatable_ dummy. 

And, of course the ever popular _vibrating_ dummy.

The last two conceived of after attending a seminar in Las Vegas!


----------



## Domino (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Mook Jong, it would get annoying very quickly.
Springy hands aren't quite all they are cracked up to be either imo.


----------

